

Ask HN: Is there any opensource php(not arc) HN clone? - anujkk

I'm looking for an open source solution that offers me same functionality as HN for my niche community. It should be in php. You guys know about any such project?<p>I basically want to let my users share news(links) or ask questions and discuss about it just like HN.<p>I can use pligg(http://pligg.com) but it only lets you share links.
======
nagarch
<https://github.com/antirez/lamernews>

~~~
MattBearman
That seems to be Ruby only, anujkk asked for PHP.

------
Rust
<http://noostr.com/> \- it's older, but not abandoned. An update is coming in
the next couple months with some much needed patches and additions.

~~~
anujkk
Thanks rust. It is nice project. This is something I was looking for.

I will use it and will also integrate it with wordpress user system so that
instead of noostr login system, wordpress login system is used(may be a
plugin). Once done, I will provide it as open source on git and give you its
link. It will bring more users to noostr. :)

------
MattBearman
I've actually toyed with the idea of writing an HN clone in PHP for a while,
if there was a demand for one I'd definitely do it.

~~~
anujkk
I guess there will be huge demand not only as a standalone installation but
also as wordpress/buddypress plugin. If it is well integrated with buddypress
system people can also pay a few dollars for it. A news.[mysite].com can be
useful for many niche community sites. The news/qa/discussion format of HN is
a good way to engage members in constructive discussions.

------
yogrish
Check this <http://hotarucms.org/>

